# الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. يا ماسح الدموع



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2011)

​انها دعوة مملوءة حبا 
لاؤلائك الذين يتطلعون فى شوق وحنين
لان يقتنوا السعادة والراحة والرضا 
ولكنهم
لن يجدوها فى العالم وفى زحمة مشاغله
لهؤلاء تكون الاجابة تعالو اليا يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم تعالو اليا وانا امسح كل دمعة من عيونكم
الهى يا ماسح الدموع .. الهى اطلب فى خشوع 
الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع 
لم تحتمل دموع مريم المجدليـــــــــــــــة 
وذل البشر من اثار الخطية .. فاتيت وصلبت وقمت الهى .. لتمسح الدموع
فانكار بطرس كان رمز لضعف الانسان 
فظهرت يا الهى واتيت له برجاء .. ظهرت يا الهى واتيت له برجاء وقلت له ارعى غنمى ارعى خرافى ومسحت الدموع
الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. يا ماسح الدموع 
الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. اطلب فى خشوووع
الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع
حتى شك توما عالجته بالايمان وشفيت ضعفه حين نظرك بالعيان 
فلمس جراحك فرح بشخصك .. لمس جراحك فرح بشخصك 
صـــــــــــــــرخ .. ربى يسوووووووووووع ومسحت الدموع
الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. يا ماسح الدموع 
الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. اطلب فى خشوووع
الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع
الهنا يامن اعان الانسان فى كل زمان .. انظر الينا الان .. واحرسنا من الشيطان
وتعالى الهى .. الهى .. لتمسح الدموع 
يا الهنا يامن مسحت الدموع .. يا الهنا يامن .. مسحــــــــت الدموع 




​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2011)

اشكرك دعوة جميلة جداااااااااااا


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> اشكرك دعوة جميلة جداااااااااااا


شكراااا لمرورك  
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## happy angel (15 يناير 2011)

*ميرسى حببتى صلاة جميلة جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 يناير 2011)

دعوة جميلة جدآ

ميرسى

الهى يا ماسح الدموع .. الهى اطلب فى خشوع 
الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع


----------



## فرايم حبيب (16 يناير 2011)

الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. يا ماسح الدموع 
الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. اطلب فى خشوووع
الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع
الهنا يامن اعان الانسان فى كل زمان .. انظر الينا الان .. واحرسنا من الشيطان
وتعالى الهى .. الهى .. لتمسح الدموع 
يا الهنا يامن مسحت الدموع .. يا الهنا يامن .. مسحــــــــت الدموع 
امين


----------



## الروح النارى (16 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> ​
> الهى يا ماسح الدموع .. الهى اطلب فى خشوع
> الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع
> ​​


​ 
*شـــــــكرااا*

*كلدانية*

*الهى يسوع من سواك يكفف الدموع*

*و يبدل الأحزان لتعود الأفراح من جديد*

*ليشرق علينا سيدى فرحك الإلهى*

*و تبتهج نفسى بحضورك الدائم بداخلى*

*ليس لنا سواك ... ليس لنا سواك*

*أمين*​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لمرووركم الجميل
بارك الرب حياتكم​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 يناير 2011)

ميرسى يا قمر على الصلاة الجميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جداااا
رااائع جداااا
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على الصلاة الجميلة ​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​




 نورتي موضوعي ياقمر
مرسي​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداااا*​
> *رااائع جداااا*
> 
> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​




 الاروع مرورك وتعليقك  
مع شكري وتقديري​


----------



## مختارة (17 يناير 2011)

الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. يا ماسح الدموع 
الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. اطلب فى خشوووع
الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع
الهنا يامن اعان الانسان فى كل زمان .. انظر الينا الان .. واحرسنا من الشيطان
وتعالى الهى .. الهى .. لتمسح الدموع 
يا الهنا يامن مسحت الدموع .. يا الهنا يامن .. مسحــــــــت الدموع

كلام جميل حبيبتى  ربنا  يبارك  حياتك


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2011)

مختارة قال:


> الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. يا ماسح الدموع
> الهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى .. اطلب فى خشوووع
> الهى .. الهى .. الهى .. اعنى ياربى يسوع
> الهنا يامن اعان الانسان فى كل زمان .. انظر الينا الان .. واحرسنا من الشيطان
> ...


 
سلام ونعمة  
اسعدني مرورك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

